# Insurance question. My oldest son will more than likely OD or get killed.



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

This is a grim topic but I was wondering if anyone had an idea if I could get a small policy of some sort on my oldest son.

He is 34 and his lifestyle will more than likely lead to an early death.

Is there some kind of policy Mrs. C and I could get on him just to help cover funeral costs when the seemingly inevitable happens?

A coworker heard that my son recently OD,d and had to be resuscitated and he brought the idea up.

Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Nope


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

@bobert is correct, end of life insurance is your best bet. Here is a breakdown of some of the best.




__





Top 10 Final Expense Insurance of 2023


Final expense life insurance provides just enough coverage to pay for end-of-life expenses. Here's our guide to the best final expense insurance of 2023.



www.consumersadvocate.org


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> This is a grim topic but I was wondering if anyone had an idea if I could get a small policy of some sort on my oldest son.
> 
> He is 34 and his lifestyle will more than likely lead to an early death.
> 
> ...


My Aunt took out some kind of policy on my cousin. I'm not sure exactly the kind of policy it was but end of life expense was likely it. She never needed it, after an OD, coma, and 2 months in a rehab hospital he has been sober now for 6 years. 

Very sorry this is something you have to worry about.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Very sorry this is something you have to worry about.


Thank you and for the positive story.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Very sorry this is something you have to worry about.


Yes, very sorry you and Mrs. C have this worry. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

PieceOfSky said:


> Yes, very sorry you and Mrs. C have this worry. Wishing you all the best.


Thank you and @Numb26 and @bobert too.

I didn't know this could be obtained but it would appear so.

Hope we don't need it but better prepared than not.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

See my pm ASAP. That is an order!


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

he may not be insurable given his lifestyle. If a health questionnaire or exam is required, most companies may deem him too big of a risk for an affordable premium. You may be better off putting aside what you can afford each month anticipating the day will come when this is needed. You may also want to talk to a funeral director about pre-paying the costs. 

I hope it does not come to this & he turns his life around.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

D0nnivain said:


> he may not be insurable given his lifestyle. If a health questionnaire or exam is required, most companies may deem him too big of a risk for an affordable premium. You may be better off putting aside what you can afford each month anticipating the day will come when this is needed. You may also want to talk to a funeral director about pre-paying the costs.
> 
> I hope it does not come to this & he turns his life around.


Thank you.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

I would like to suggest a slight alternative. If opioids are his drug of choice, I suggest you buy a number of doses or kits of NARCAN and have him place a couple in his house, in any vehicles he has and keep one in your car and another in your home.

Good luck, I am sorry for your pain and suffering. I had a BIL who had problems with drugs and alcohol and ultimately committed suicide. It took my wife years to recover. I wish you and your wife good luck.



> Nasal Spray is the most dispensed naloxone brand *NARCAN*® is a potentially lifesaving medication designed to help reverse the effects of an opioid overdose in minutes. Since most opioid overdoses occur in the home and are most often witnessed, having a *NARCAN*® rescue *kit* nearby can make all the difference.


Amazon Narcan kit


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Young at Heart said:


> I would like to suggest a slight alternative. If opioids are his drug of choice, I suggest you buy a number of doses or kits of NARCAN and have him place a couple in his house, in any vehicles he has and keep one in your car and another in your home.
> 
> Good luck, I am sorry for your pain and suffering. I had a BIL who had problems with drugs and alcohol and ultimately committed suicide. It took my wife years to recover. I wish you and your wife good luck.
> 
> ...


Thank you. He is estranged from us having become too hazardous in his lifestyle to know where his brother lives even.

He is associated with unsavory folks.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> This is a grim topic but I was wondering if anyone had an idea if I could get a small policy of some sort on my oldest son.
> 
> He is 34 and his lifestyle will more than likely lead to an early death.
> 
> ...


My credit union gives like 5k life insurance to every member.

Cremation direct to cremator is like $1400 here in florida. Really don't need much of a policy unless you want some big funeral home thing. You can also celebrate his life at someone's house.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Anastasia6 said:


> My credit union gives like 5k life insurance to every member.
> 
> Cremation direct to cremator is like $1400 here in florida. Really don't need much of a policy unless you want some big funeral home thing. You can also celebrate his life at someone's house.


I think you tangentially bring up a good [email protected] needs to make sure he is 100% financially severed from any obligations his son might have. I am so sorry that anyone needs to be thinking about something like this.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

I am sorry you are needing to think about this @ConanHub. We looked into this for my adult stepson for a similar reason and found we could take out a policy for funeral expenses but he would need to consent. He did not consent because he was “fine”.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Thank you and for the positive story.


The current state is positive. It was 15 years of complete disaster before that. He turned down full ride D1 football offers because he wanted to party with his friends, lost his wife and kids, stole from just about every person in the family, went to jail twice just a constant downward spiral until he hit a real bottom.


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

You have mentioned being in TX. Is this son also in TX? I suggest you seek out an independent insurance agency to discuss the best options for this. I know the the Globe Life Insurance Co. provides this type of coverages. Usually with a limit of $10,000 or $15,000 there is no health history or extensive application needed. You do not need your son’s permission to take out a life insurance policy on him. All you have to have is “an insurable interest” at the time the policy is taken out.
However, I suggest either calling globe or speaking to independent agent to see what can be done with some limitations policies may have. They could have a period of time where the company can contest. They may not pay for certain causes of death in the first 2 years (they would pay back your premiums paid but that would not help you much). 


Also, keep in mind, if he should pass out of state, there could significant costs in getting him to where you are or where you would like him buried or to nearest crematory.

Sorry you have to be planning for this.


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

@ConanHub ...I have been living with your situation for 13 yrs now. My daughter's last fentanyl overdose left her brain injured. 
She now lives with us. We are actively trying to get her living somewhere else. Sometimes she's 12 yrs old and sometimes she's 34yrs old depends on the day. Her brain injury has left her clinically deaf and with no short term memory. She no longer uses opiates ( street herion ) yet will still steal my pain meds , cash from my wallet. He'll she will even take my heart meds to try to get high. It's a vicious cycle. 😫 
She had overdosed at least 15 times. I found her 4 times at our house and have given cpr while my wife shoved narcan up her nose. 

Sorry if this is a bit of a TJ... just venting

We have a global life policy for 10k for her final expenses if it should come to that
There is no medical questions on the policy that we have , just have to pay the premium each month 

The less medical questions the better 

Good luck , I feel your pain
Jimi


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> Thank you. He is estranged from us having become too hazardous in his lifestyle to know where his brother lives even.
> 
> He is associated with unsavory folks.


I am sorry for the worry and pain it must cause you. 

Seriously, purchase a few NARCAN kits (home, car, office) and urge any relatives he might miraculously contact someday to purchase such kits, as it could save a life, even if it is not you son. It only works on opioids, but on that it works pretty well. Unfortunately way too many drugs out there. 

It does sound like you are getting a lot of good advice from others. 

The Neptune Society is a national organization that has reasonably priced cremation services.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> This is a grim topic but I was wondering if anyone had an idea if I could get a small policy of some sort on my oldest son.
> 
> He is 34 and his lifestyle will more than likely lead to an early death.
> 
> ...


Omg @ConanHub I'm so sorry to hear this. My brother is in a similar situation to your son. My parents didn't take out an insurance policy on him, but I am sure it's something you can do. I heard Walmart takes out insurance policies on their workers. If it's true, I have no idea.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Man, it's a hard, tough situation. Hoping some solutions come up for you and your family going through this.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

@ConanHub 
I'm late here but why not look into a traditional life insurance policy? I think that you can do it because as your child he's an insurable interest to you

Unless he's known to be terminal I would think you could get one.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> @ConanHub
> I'm late here but why not look into a traditional life insurance policy? I think that you can do it because as your child he's an insurable interest to you
> 
> Unless he's known to be terminal I would think you could get one.


Thanks. I'll look into that as well.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

I don't have any suggestions, but wanted to say I'm sorry to hear about your situation. I can't imagine.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

SCDad01 said:


> I don't have any suggestions, but wanted to say I'm sorry to hear about your situation. I can't imagine.


I don't have any suggestions either but wanted to say I'm so sorry you are going through this and I wish you all the best. Take care.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

SCDad01 said:


> I don't have any suggestions, but wanted to say I'm sorry to hear about your situation. I can't imagine.


Thank you!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

so_sweet said:


> I don't have any suggestions either but wanted to say I'm so sorry you are going through this and I wish you all the best. Take care.


Thank you. We are talking to him about rehab but it's like trying to have a discussion with a mixed fruit bowl.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Does Life Insurance Cover Drug Overdose? | PolicyScout


There is not a definite "yes or no" in response to this question — the answer, as with most insurance issues, is, "it depends."




policyscout.com


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

The part that saddens me about this @ConanHub is that as one of the posters who has earned my respect for being level headed and have common sense, it appears you’ve tried everything and have exhausted all options and have thrown in the towel. I hope this is a contingency plan while you continue to find a way. Estrangement or not, I can’t see a Barbarian giving up.


----------



## Parallax857 (May 15, 2012)

So sorry about your son. I used to really worry about mine. Driving by a cemetery, I'd burst into tears. Thank God he got through that trying time. I hope your son does too.


----------



## Parallax857 (May 15, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Thank you. We are talking to him about rehab but it's like trying to have a discussion with a mixed fruit bowl.


I get it. If he doesn't see the problem or recognize the benefit, it won't work. I'm praying he decides he wants treatment.


----------



## Brigit24 (2 mo ago)

ConanHub said:


> This is a grim topic but I was wondering if anyone had an idea if I could get a small policy of some sort on my oldest son.
> 
> He is 34 and his lifestyle will more than likely lead to an early death.
> 
> ...


Wow. Is he in counseling?


----------



## BootsAndJeans (3 mo ago)

Term life insurance. You can get a small one 10 to 20 K to cover funeral & burial expenses. Almost all life insurance is not payable if there is suicide.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Brigit24 said:


> Wow. Is he in counseling?


No. He has been living this way for most of his adult life.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Nothing is too hard for God. I love reading stories of people who were deep into drugs, or crime or alcohol or gambling or whatever it is and who have changed beyond belief after Jesus was able to get through to them.

If you feel you want a funeral policy, in the UK there are many companies who offer this. I am guessing there are some there as well?


----------



## Brigit24 (2 mo ago)

ConanHub said:


> No. He has been living this way for most of his adult life.


I'm sorry to hear that. One of those "tough love" boot camp type of rehabs may help. IDK.


----------

